# Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I just purchased two bags of Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear online - I was placing a big order for canned food and treats and was happy to see it available on there (as it's not yet available in our local store).

I am wanting him to be on a bit simpler formula (one type of meat) vs. all kinds of different proteins like the other Acana grain-frees are, so it's easier for me to pinpoint if he has specific problems with certain things. He doesn't ever have any *big* problems with really any kibble - sometimes poo is mushier on certain foods than others, or he has a lot more eye boogers, or more itching, but in general, there's no HUGE problems, just little things *I* notice. But anyways, I don't know, I am just lately wanting a simpler formula.

Little backstory: Jackson has eaten Acana grainfrees for a while now... there's been a few others mixed in occasionally but it's been mainly Acana for 2 years now. We did go from late July-early November trying some lower protein lower fat foods (because one vet thought he had pancreatitis, but later our regular vet told us he didn't, and I don't think he did anymore either) so ANYWAYS, I was never happy with his coat on those foods, it got a lot more dull, etc, so back onto Acana we went and all problems of itchiness or lack of shine/softness went away.

I guess all that was unnecessary, but if you read it all, you deserve a cookie. :wink:

So basically I really am liking the looks of this Duck and Pear formula - it's NOT grain-free, but I think most of Jackson's problems came from barley, millet, etc, which this does not have. And since we seem to have had the best luck with Acana, I'm glad to see them offering another formula for us to give us a shot. 

I did have a question though: what is duck considered? Poultry, red meat, gamebird... no clue. Is it fattier than other meats, less fat, easy on the stomach, any good for skin/coat moreso than other meats, etc, etc?



> *Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear*
> Dehydrated duck (23%), deboned duck (17%), steel-cut oats, peas, whole pears (10%), whole potato, duck fat (5%), duck liver (5%), sun-cured alfalfa, oat flakes, algae meal (source of DHA, EPA), pea fiber, whole apples, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, minerals, vitamins, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, plus premium vitamins and minerals.
> 
> GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
> ...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Love Acana, this must be the new line we didn't think we could get in the states! If I fed kibble, Acana would be it for my dogs....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Yep, they took out the Milk Thistle (apparently it was not AAFCO approved to be in food, only as a supplement?) and it's now allowed in the US so stores will start carrying it. I guess it's going to be a whole new line, called the Singles line, it's going to have Chicken and Burbank Potato, Lamb and Apple and this Duck and Pear.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Duck is considered a game bird and is a fattier meat than say chicken. The guaranteed analysis looks good to me and the ingredient list is a nice change from many grain-inclusive formulas' reliance on white rice and barley.

I doubt that the pear is there for anything except marketing. We humans like the idea of duck & pear or lamb & apple. I don't think it makes the formula any better.

That said, if I were to try a kibble with grain again, I would certainly try this one. I'm curious when we might see it come to Oregon.


----------



## 3 dog mom (Jun 25, 2011)

Jacksons mom, where were you able to order this food from? I would love to try my girls on this.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> Duck is considered a game bird and is a fattier meat than say chicken. The guaranteed analysis looks good to me and the ingredient list is a nice change from many grain-inclusive formulas' reliance on white rice and barley.
> 
> I doubt that the pear is there for anything except marketing. We humans like the idea of duck & pear or lamb & apple. I don't think it makes the formula any better.
> 
> That said, if I were to try a kibble with grain again, I would certainly try this one. I'm curious when we might see it come to Oregon.


Thanks for the info on duck!

I agree on the pear and apple thing. For sure marketing... but eh well, what can ya do? It's like Fromm - as much as I love them and their company, pork and applesauce always makes me laugh. Ha.

I agree- I am really happy to see a simpler formula but STILL coming from a good amount of meat content, but coming from only one SOURCE of protein, but the fat and protein is still not extremely low like a lot of grain inclusive formulas are. And again, sooo happy not to see barley, millet, flaxseed, tomato pomace, etc, because I think those MAY be some ingredients that affect Jackson.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

3 dog mom said:


> Jacksons mom, where were you able to order this food from? I would love to try my girls on this.


Dog Supplies


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

DogEyes said:


> The Duck in that is poultry and frankly I would not use duck unless you need to. Keep it is as dry powder in case you need it down the rode for an allergy. This food looks no better than than Canidae which is probably half the price. It is also very low calorie for a 17% fat food, must not be very digestible.
> 
> Wow Acana sold out, LOL, is Orijen next? It is funny because the best foods from Champion are the the grain inclusive foods but they wouldn't sell them here until now.


Oh well, it's already ordered, so I'm planning on feeding it. He's already had duck before so I guess it'd be out as a "novel protein" anyways. I much prefer Acana over Canidae as a company, so I will prefer them (Champion) for that reason.

What do you mean Acana "sold out?" It's still the same.... just made a new line of foods, including one formula that was already sold in Canada (Lamb and Apple) but they just changed it a bit.


----------



## KCS76 (Mar 19, 2009)

I just ordered a bag of this. How does your dog like it? I'm anxious to see how my Golden does on it. He currently eats Orijen or Acana salmon. He's got major food allergies so I have to be careful with the proteins. I've given him Primal raw duck patties, so I'm hoping this duck will be ok. Who knows though since the duck is cooked. I really like Champion pet foods obviously so I was excited to see a new blend.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I know this is an OLD thread - but I was wondering if you were still feeding this formula and how your dog does/did on it? 

I'm considering trying it - I bought the little tiny sample bag and my dogs both really liked it. I am hoping to one day get my boy to eat Orijen 6 Fish again (he didn't like the formula change when they added lentils).


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I know this is an OLD thread - but I was wondering if you were still feeding this formula and how your dog does/did on it?
> 
> I'm considering trying it - I bought the little tiny sample bag and my dogs both really liked it. I am hoping to one day get my boy to eat Orijen 6 Fish again (he didn't like the formula change when they added lentils).


Love it! We actually just switched back to it not too long ago. 

After I made this thread in Jan. '12, he ate the Singles line for a while - I think for mostly the rest of the year. We only switched away from Acana after the price increase and formula change (to Fromm, which I didn't like how he did on after 6 months, so switched back to Acana) BUT I don't think they ever changed the Duck/pear or lamb/apple formulas.

But honestly after everything he's ever tried, he's done best on Duck&Pear.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response! 

I think I'll pick up a bag this weekend when I go get dog food. 

I've already been using it as training treats for my puppy - that's how much she likes it.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I want to chime in also as I feed this to one of my girls. I was having a hard time keeping good weight on her with the grain free Acana varieties so I gave this a try. Wonderful, I love it.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks! (and I just noticed we're "neighbors" - I live in KS). 

I'm a bit leery of going to a grain inclusive food (not sure why since years ago that's all there was, before grain free foods came out, and none of my dogs were malnourished), but I know Acana makes quality food and if it doesn't work out, there's other things I can put them on.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

DDBsR4Me said:


> Thanks! (and I just noticed we're "neighbors" - I live in KS).
> 
> I'm a bit leery of going to a grain inclusive food (not sure why since years ago that's all there was, before grain free foods came out, and none of my dogs were malnourished), but I know Acana makes quality food and if it doesn't work out, there's other things I can put them on.


Plus it's literally only ONE grain, oats, so I wouldn't be too concerned.

I actually prefer the Singles formulas compared to the new Accana GF's with all the lentils.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Plus it's literally only ONE grain, oats, so I wouldn't be too concerned.
> 
> I actually prefer the Singles formulas compared to the new Accana GF's with all the lentils.


I picked up a bag today and have begun the transition process! My pet food store also gave me a bag of the Orijen duck freeze dried treats for free - so I was thrilled with that - other than my dogs LOVE them and they are $15/bag - not gonna last long with 2 mastiffs! 

My boy stopped eating 6 Fish after they changed the formula and added lentils - which sucked because he was doing really well on it and I liked the food. If it isn't broke, why do they have to try and fix stuff (and end up breaking it in the process????). I know - I'm sure it's about $$$


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Plus it's literally only ONE grain, oats, so I wouldn't be too concerned.
> 
> I actually prefer the Singles formulas compared to the new Accana GF's with all the lentils.


Me too! All of the lentils in the grain free seemed to bulk up and soften up stool in my girls. Stools are much firmer with the Singles formula that includes the oats. Such a bummer because the old Acana formula gave us such wonderful results. I have tried other foods like TOTW, NutriSource, Fromm - but Acana just smells so fresh!

It really annoys me that so many food companies are adding lentils and such. It is for a lower glycemic index, ok, but it seems that most dogs did better with the higher glycemic incredients anyway. And we don't even know what the appropriate glycemic index is for a dog, they are basing this on human science, correct?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Me too! All of the lentils in the grain free seemed to bulk up and soften up stool in my girls. Stools are much firmer with the Singles formula that includes the oats. Such a bummer because the old Acana formula gave us such wonderful results. I have tried other foods like TOTW, NutriSource, Fromm - but Acana just smells so fresh!
> 
> *It really annoys me that so many food companies are adding lentils and such. It is for a lower glycemic index*, ok, but it seems that most dogs did better with the higher glycemic incredients anyway. And we don't even know what the appropriate glycemic index is for a dog, they are basing this on human science, correct?


I'm not convinced that the addition of lentils or ingredients like chickpeas is solely for a lower glycemic index. I think it's done primarily to maintain the current overall protein percentage while lowering the meat content. It's a cost-saving measure whithout having to change the guaranteed analysis on the bag. I don't eat meat myself, but get a lot of my protein from cooking with lentils, chickpeas, etc.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm sure you are right, but my point remains the same!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I just want to say that I am super happy with this food so far! 

I started transitioning my two on the 3rd (from EB Coastal Catch). Last night was their first meal of just the Acana Duck. 

Today my pup (19wks) had a really nice stool - I'd say the last two photos on the score of 75 of the poop chart when it has previously been in the range of the first two pictures of the 50 score on the poop chart! 

Glad I was able to find another Champion food my boy would eat. He had previously been on the 6 Fish til they changed the formula then he wouldn't touch it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i thought pear and apple were good for a dog's health?



PDXdogmom said:


> Duck is considered a game bird and is a fattier meat than say chicken. The guaranteed analysis looks good to me and the ingredient list is a nice change from many grain-inclusive formulas' reliance on white rice and barley.
> 
> >>>>>>> I doubt that the pear is there for anything except marketing. <<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Sneakers13 (Jul 13, 2013)

I just bought a bag of the new 6 fish formula and from what I can tell, Sneakers transitioned to it OK. I'll have to keep an eye on her though. It surprises me that they wouldn't have some glycemic index research on dogs with all the veterinary research that's been done.


----------

